# Shopping Northern Ireland



## mystry4all (15 Nov 2009)

Hello,

I live in Swords and want to go to Northern Ireland for shopping or regular basis like once a month or once in 6weeks. For all household things, Groceries. Basically all our needs which can be kept for long period. Not things like milk, bread. 

So if we go from Swords to Northern Ireland from M1, then where should we go for the shopping. Which shopping centre comes on the way? 

We don't want to drive more then 4 hours. So 2 hours way to Northern Ireland and 2 Hours back to Dublin. Total 4 hours. If it is possible.

Thanks in advance all.


----------



## mcaul (15 Nov 2009)

If  you shared your shopping between dunnes & tesco, you'd probably find the savings are quite small in NI even on alcohol as tesco have offers that are quite close to northern prices.

On clothes and non grocery shopping you will save on the prices charged by the likes of debenhams / argos / halfords etc. , but a quick look around locally you'll find indigenious irish retailers far cheaper than these UK multiples who overcharge dramatically.


----------



## delgirl (15 Nov 2009)

mcaul said:


> If you shared your shopping between dunnes & tesco, you'd probably find the savings are quite small in NI even on alcohol as tesco have offers that are quite close to northern prices.
> 
> On clothes and non grocery shopping you will save on the prices charged by the likes of debenhams / argos / halfords etc. , but a quick look around locally you'll find indigenious irish retailers far cheaper than these UK multiples who overcharge dramatically.


Prices in the North are way cheaper than down here.  I go up around once a month and the price difference makes it worthwhile.

I usually to to Banbridge, they have a large Tesco there and you can pop into The Outlet while you're there if you need clothes.


----------



## seantheman (15 Nov 2009)

delgirl said:


> Prices in the North are way cheaper than down here. I go up around once a month and the price difference makes it worthwhile


 I wonder if anyone has actually done the math on shopping in local Tesco/Dunnes/Supervalu, where most can probably get there, do the weekly shop and get back home within an hour. As opposed to someone from let's say Dublin(some say as far south as Wexford)going to Newry, in the lead up to Xmas. Stuck in horrendous tailbacks, fighting for car park space,probably having to have a meal while out, filling petrol tank, and losing several hours from their day. Would anyone like to point out if the saving is still there and if so is it only monetary?


----------



## mystry4all (15 Nov 2009)

Hi Seantheman,

May be you are right...but it will save you something because alot people goes to north for the shopping

Where is the nearest argos based in north Irerland from Swords? I am in need of some new furniture and appliances.

How far is banbridge from Swords, m1?


----------



## gipimann (15 Nov 2009)

There are 2 Argos stores in Newry, but be aware that Argos in NI won't deliver south so you can only buy what they have in the store.

Swords to Banbridge is approx 75-80 miles each way, and you will get caught up in the Newry-bound traffic on the way.


----------



## Caveat (16 Nov 2009)

Just to mention too - Newry is actually very handy for me but I'm not going back this side of Christmas.  Crowds are unbelievable, traffic, stress, scrappy half empty shelves - it's not worth it for me.


----------



## delgirl (16 Nov 2009)

seantheman said:


> I wonder if anyone has actually done the math on shopping in local Tesco/Dunnes/Supervalu, where most can probably get there, do the weekly shop and get back home within an hour. As opposed to someone from let's say Dublin(some say as far south as Wexford)going to Newry, in the lead up to Xmas. Stuck in horrendous tailbacks, fighting for car park space,probably having to have a meal while out, filling petrol tank, and losing several hours from their day. Would anyone like to point out if the saving is still there and if so is it only monetary?


I have relatives in the North and would be going to visit them once a month or every 6 weeks or so anyway, so for me the saving I make on shopping there is a bonus.

I've done the math on the individual items and there are vast savings to be made.  Toiletries, such as Linx Showel Gel £1 are much cheaper than here where I have paid up to €2.80 in Tesco in the past.  I can get 16 Ibuprofen tablets for 26p - Tesco's own brand which they sell up North and not down here.  I bought a box of my son's faviourite cereal here in Supervalu for €3.84 and the same box in the North is £1.60.  Cat food, toilet paper, washing powder, conditioner are all much cheaper.

The Sunday Independent had some info on prices as follows:-

Denny Rashers cost 47% more in the South than in the North.
Kerry Low Low Cheese costs 82% more in the South than in the North.
Jameson Whiskey costs 54% more in the South than in the North.

I don't shop in Newry as it's chaos and prefer Banbridge, which is not much further north.


----------



## mosstown (16 Nov 2009)

1 litre bottles of Baileys for £9 in Asda in London yesterday, assume the same in NI.  how much is a litre in the South ? €20-25 i think ! and i bought absolut vodka for £12.


----------



## mystry4all (16 Nov 2009)

Hi,

I am not going special for the christmas....for the regular shopping to NI....like once a month or 6weeks....Thanks all....It will save alot....that's why people do go over there....


----------



## TarfHead (17 Nov 2009)

mcaul said:


> Allowing for extra travel time, cost of fuel etc,


 
Most people extolling the virtues of shopping in Northern Ireland, do not put a value on their time. If I were to give up the guts of half of my weekend to spend anything between 2 and 4 hours in traffic so that I could spend time in shops, I would need to be saving at least €100 on the overall spend.


----------



## ssm (17 Nov 2009)

hi

am thinking of driving to newry on fri 27th.....any idea how long it would take to drive up from Maynooth?

have only driven to Belfast once earlier this year (not for shopping) so have no idea what traffic like this time of year.

thanks!


----------



## delgirl (17 Nov 2009)

mcaul said:


> ..... but unless you are buying a large amount of spirits, the saving are relatively low. - Also I don't accept that cheese & rashers are priced too differently these days - maybe a few months back, but certainly not now.


The difference in prices for rasher and cheese were quoted from last Sunday's Indo - not that I believe everything I read in the papers - but they did do their research and I believe that the price differences are current and correct.

I don't buy large amounts of spirits or much wine at all, but can save around 50% on all the other items I buy for exactly the same brand, size of pack etc.

I feel sorry for retailers in the south who are trying to compete with the low prices in the north, but shoppers will go where the items are cheapest and the Irish economy is losing out bigtime.


----------



## mcaul (17 Nov 2009)

delgirl said:


> The difference in prices for rasher and cheese were quoted from last Sunday's Indo - not that I believe everything I read in the papers - but they did do their research and I believe that the price differences are current and correct.
> 
> I don't by large amounts of spirits or much wine at all, but can save around 50% on all the other items I buy for exactly the same brand, size of pack etc.
> 
> I feel sorry for retailers in the south who are trying to compete with the low prices in the north, but shoppers will go where the items are cheapest and the Irish economy is losing out bigtime.


 
Yes - I saw that research and it was unbelievably flawed. It was from January 2009

Example an item retailing £10 in a supermarket retailed at €15.40 in a symbol group store in the south.

Flaw #1 - no account is taken for currency difference (the NCA seem to think people are stupid and then the press use their statement to make hysterical headlines)
Flaw #2 - did not compare in an equal store (I'm sure tesco in Newbridge is cheaper than Spar in Newbridge) 

As for feeling sorry for Irish retailers - try visiting a few (not Irish arm of UK retailers) real IRISH owned & IRISH operated stores - you'll be VERY surprised. 

If the mod allowed me give examples, I could show you how every single product in my stores are within 5% (+&-) of any comparable UK store and  20% - 28% cheaper than Argos & Debenhams. (not difficult) Same goes for friends who have independent clothing outlets in Carlow & Kildare.


----------



## Caveat (17 Nov 2009)

Newspapers aren't required to tell us that there are savings to be made - good savings. 

Common sense should apply though - not everything is cheaper and some items are only marginally cheaper so the savings can be negligible when time/petrol etc is taken into account.

In general though, unless shoppers are very meticulous and don't value their time/stress levels at all, I simply cannot see how it would be worthwhile for someone from e.g. Cork or Kerry to head north for their shopping - many seem to though.


----------



## davebrien (17 Nov 2009)

I recently bought a new double oven and hob - the oven was €850 free delievery - the cheapest I could find down here was €1299.00

The price differential on the hob was something similar - all through one phone call.

I agree with some of the posters - the time taken would be the biggest cost to me personally to get up there for grocery shopping.


----------



## Mauri (17 Nov 2009)

Was thinking of going to Newry on Tuesday next, day out with friends. Any bargains would be a bonus. Traffic jams and queues are not for me. Anyone know if early in the week is as busy as week ends?


----------



## Emma1980 (17 Nov 2009)

Ok, so i have started going up to newry for drink and dog food - and that's where i make huge savings. I went up last week to get drink for over the christmas and enough puppy food to last until she is an adult dog. I done the comparisions before i went and on drink and dog food alone i saved €117.00! That's not including the other bits i got like christmas presents, decorations etc... We leave at 630am, arrive at 8am as sainsbury's is opening (therefore the shelves are fully stocked) and do be home by 1pm. We do our shopping, load it into the van, have a bite to eat and a ramble around the shops before returning home. It's definatly worth while as far as i am concerned and also by leaving early, there is virtually no traffic on the way up or back!! Therefore you have your whole day near enough when you get home!


----------



## foxylady (18 Nov 2009)

Emma1980 said:


> Ok, so i have started going up to newry for drink and dog food - and that's where i make huge savings. I went up last week to get drink for over the christmas and enough puppy food to last until she is an adult dog. I done the comparisions before i went and on drink and dog food alone i saved €117.00! That's not including the other bits i got like christmas presents, decorations etc... We leave at 630am, arrive at 8am as sainsbury's is opening (therefore the shelves are fully stocked) and do be home by 1pm. We do our shopping, load it into the van, have a bite to eat and a ramble around the shops before returning home. It's definatly worth while as far as i am concerned and also by leaving early, there is virtually no traffic on the way up or back!! Therefore you have your whole day near enough when you get home!


 
Would I be right in assuming this is during the week?


----------



## shaking (18 Nov 2009)

I'm planning on going North on Monday, Emma1980 where do you go is it Newry?


----------



## Caveat (18 Nov 2009)

Sorry butting in on behalf of Emma - yes, she did say Newry and I'm guessing maybe she goes to _Jolleyes_ on the Dublin Rd (on the way into Newry on the left) petfood/pet accessories warehouse type place - good value.


----------



## GarBow (18 Nov 2009)

I'm not disputing that the traffic into Newry can be horendous at times but we went up saturday morning at around 10 and it was clear all the way in apart from maybe 10 mins going down the hill towards the town. Then flew out without any hasstle. 

We're in the north east though so a quick turn around is an option if traffic is that bad.


----------



## mystry4all (18 Nov 2009)

hi, when you people go to newry or banbridge where are the shopping centres then located?


----------



## spidermonkey (18 Nov 2009)

Preparation is the key to surviving shopping whether it be Dublin or N.Irl.We left  Balbriggan on Monday last  at 8.00 a.m. and arrived in Lisburn at 9.15 to the Sprucefield centre,total distance was 76 miles,Lisburn is 26 miles further on from Newry.It has a massive Sainsbury's,Next home store,Curry's,B&Q and toysrus on the left hand side and a big M&S,JJB Sports and Boots across the road. We came across no delays on the roads and sainsburys was empty and the shelves full,well worth traveliing the extra few miles.My own personal opinion unless your stocking up on drink,dog food,tins of biscuits/sweets it is not worth the drive up just to buy groceries but the difference in price is unreal on these specific itiems.Baileys 1 litre bottles £10,tins of Roses 2 for £10,Tesco price €9.99 for 1 in the South,Foxs biscuits £4.99,Tesco price €12.45,De longhi coffee maker £74.99 in Curry's the cheapest in Dublin €119.99.Research what you want to buy check Sainsbury's website for specials before you travel and stick to your list.I would avoid Newry at all costs on the run up to X-mas unless you are sitting in the the quays car park at 8.00 a.m.


----------



## mcaul (18 Nov 2009)

spidermonkey said:


> but the difference in price is unreal on these specific itiems.Baileys 1 litre bottles £10,tins of Roses 2 for £10,Tesco price €9.99 for 1 in the South,Foxs biscuits £4.99,Tesco price €12.45, .


 
These items will always have a price difference due to different VAT applications & duty.

Biscuits & cakes have a 21.5% vat in Ireland whereas in UK it is 0% for most and 15% for the luxury chocolate ones.

Duty is €11 + Vat (€13.20) on all spirits in Ireland
Duty in UK is £5.94 + vat (£6.83)

Or put is simply a bottle of whisky at £4.50 / €5.30 + duty & vat is £11.95 in UK & €19.95 here based on identical ex tax retail pricing.

As for chocolates - many offers around here - Topaz garage in Athy sells large tins Roses & Celebrations for €5.99


----------



## monascribe18 (18 Nov 2009)

mystry4all said:


> hi seantheman,
> 
> may be you are right...but it will save you something because alot people goes to north for the shopping
> 
> ...



newry


----------



## mystry4all (18 Nov 2009)

Thanks guys for the replies...I will go to lisburn or banbridge..Thanks


----------



## Claire1956 (18 Nov 2009)

Just scanned through this thread.....and would like to make some comments as producer of Irish Food for the Irish market.....we (the company) pay our taxes etc, all on time, we have 15 staff all receiving above the min wage who have not had pay cuts nor hours reduced.

When you (the shopper)take money out ROI and shop in NI, you are jeopardising these jobs - which is fine, you do what you have to do, but.......


When the current govt. increase levies/taxes and reduce social welfare/child benefit etc, don't expect much sympathy from Irish business owners..... It is a complete circle


----------



## Emma1980 (18 Nov 2009)

foxylady said:


> Would I be right in assuming this is during the week?



*No, i go on Saturday mornings as i work during the week.*

Sorry butting in on behalf of Emma - yes, she did say Newry and I'm guessing maybe she goes to Jolleyes on the Dublin Rd (on the way into Newry on the left) petfood/pet accessories warehouse type place - good value.

*Nope, i go to Sainsburys in the Quays shopping centre. And yes it's Newry i go to!*

Just scanned through this thread.....and would like to make some comments as producer of Irish Food for the Irish market.....we (the company) pay our taxes etc, all on time, we have 15 staff all receiving above the min wage who have not had pay cuts nor hours reduced.

When you (the shopper)take money out ROI and shop in NI, you are jeopardising these jobs - which is fine, you do what you have to do, but.......


When the current govt. increase levies/taxes and reduce social welfare/child benefit etc, don't expect much sympathy from Irish business owners..... It is a complete circle

*I completely understand this but when money is tight due to the government trying to get blood from a stone it leaves people with not much option! An hour and a half up the road and i can save a fortune! I drink red wkd which is £2.99/700ml bottle, in dublin the same bottle costs €6.25 in dunnes, tesco etc.... That alone is a huge saving!!*


----------



## mystry4all (18 Nov 2009)

Hi Claire 1956,

That we are looking for alternatives is no your ''fault'' because you guys have to pay the taxes, wages of the employers, rents, electricity bills and many more things. The government should have a look at this. Why are so much many people looking for such ways and what we can do them to prevent this, keep the money in our own country. 

You yourself shall also go for the cheapest, if you have the option. 

(sorry for the ''english language/grammer/spelling mistakes which i do make. I am not a irish. I am from the Netherlands, but living from the last 4 years in Ireland)


----------



## Emma1980 (18 Nov 2009)

mystry4all said:


> Hi Claire 1956,
> 
> That we are looking for alternatives is no your ''fault'' because you guys have to pay the taxes, wages of the employers, rents, electricity bills and many more things. The government should have a look at this. Why are so much many people looking for such ways and what we can do them to prevent this, keep the money in our own country.
> 
> ...



here, here, i fully agree, well said!! and don't worry, your english/grammer is more than fine!!


----------



## mystry4all (18 Nov 2009)

Thanks


----------



## delgirl (19 Nov 2009)

Claire1956 said:


> When you (the shopper)take money out ROI and shop in NI, you are jeopardising these jobs - which is fine, you do what you have to do, but.......


Why don't retailers lobby the government for a reduction in VAT and Duty prior to the next budget? 

Maybe you have already, but I haven't seen anything in the papers.

It's unfortunate that the UK government had the foresight to reduce the VAT rate last year to stimulate sales and our idiots decided to increase the rate while trying to tax their way out of a very bad situation.

There's also the issue of VAT on luxury food items in the ROI that are zero rated in the UK:-


mcaul said:


> Biscuits & cakes have a 21.5% vat in Ireland whereas in UK it is 0% for most and 15% for the luxury chocolate ones.
> 
> Duty is €11 + Vat (€13.20) on all spirits in Ireland
> Duty in UK is £5.94 + vat (£6.83)


The Shopper from ROI who shops in NI is not responsible for the job losses and wage cuts in the South, it's the idiots who are running the country and the exchange rate.


----------



## mcaul (19 Nov 2009)

delgirl said:


> Why don't retailers lobby the government for a reduction in VAT and Duty prior to the next budget?
> 
> Maybe you have already, but I haven't seen anything in the papers.
> 
> ...


 
I've no problem with anyone who shops in the north - all I'm saying is the saving are not as goods as many make them out to be - most seem to report the saving with rose tinted glasses and compare special offers in NI with standard pricing in ROI. - If someone went up on that basis, the chances the offer would be over. On certain items the savings are there and I will take advantage of 2 1ltr bottles of brandy for £35 in Birmingham airport as much as the next person.

As for lobbying to change things - the whole tax system would need to be changed to one similar to the UK system and if that happened there would be mutiny on the streets. Do you wish to pay a non tax deductable £2500 avaerage per household in council tax? Do you wish for a 40% reduction on child benefit?, a 30% reduction in pension, a 60% reduction in jobseekers allowance, a 20% increase in paye?, £400 a year in water charges?

If we accept these changes, retail rates (€16,000 per year on tiny 500sq ft store on college green) can be reduced by 50%, vat can be reduced to 15%, duty can be reduced by 50% and we can all compare like with like.

But it won't happen.  - But i can assure you there is no Irish retailer making a profit at the moment and every possible cost is being monitored. No more than essential staff are being employed.  It will change back, maybe next year or the year after and maybe the northerners will flock to Dundalk & Drogheda like they did just a few years back. Swings & roundabouts.


----------



## Sherman P (19 Nov 2009)

Northern Ireland is a land of surprisingly few people. Wonderful new venues have been built along the river Lagan in Belfast, such as the Waterfront Hall and the Odyssey Centre  a multifunction entertainment and educational centre which is a landmark for this developing city.


----------



## senni (19 Nov 2009)

hi

my local centra is doing large tins of roses, quality streets and cadburys heros for €6.00....not bad eh !


----------



## mystry4all (19 Nov 2009)

wow...where is you local centra?


----------



## TarfHead (20 Nov 2009)

mystry4all said:


> (sorry for the ''english language/grammer/spelling mistakes which i do make. I am not a irish. I am from the Netherlands, but living from the last 4 years in Ireland)


 


Emma1980 said:


> here, here, i fully agree, well said!! and don't worry, your english/grammer is more than fine!!


 
and what's your excuse  ?


----------



## globalman (23 Nov 2009)

I needed insulation for my attic. On B&Q's UK website they have decent insulation costing £6 for a pack of 3, and you get a pack pack of 3 free! So after using an online converter to euro's the cost was €7.15 per roll.

I needed 10 rolls, so If I paid for 5 rolls I would get 5 rolls free. So the total cost to do my attic should have been €35.75, which I tought was amasing.

When I went to get the insulation in B&Q Swords, the price they were charging was €23.90 for a pack of 3 and get a free pack! I asked one of the guys who worked there what was the story with the pricing!! as there was a big difference in their conversions from sterling to euro..

He told me it was a UK site that I was looking at, and that I couldnt get that offer in Ireland. So I whipped out my phone and rang B&Q Newry, to see what they were charging for this product, I even read out the bar code reference to them just incase I was making a mistake somewhere... The guy on the other end told me that the insulation was £6 per pack and get one free!! 

So I thought this was outrageous, and asked to see the manager of the store to querie how they could charge €23.90 for a product that I could pay €7.15 for up the north. If I was to buy the insulation i needed up the north, the total cost would be €35.75, If I was to buy it in this store It would cost me €119.50, so by going up the north I would be saving €83.75, I could insulate 3 houses for the price they were charging!!

He looked at me like i had two heads!!  and he told me that the prices they were charging were a real bargain, and that I was mistaken If thought I could get the same product cheaper. But when I pulled out the piece of paper with the barcode reference number, the price in sterling, the contact phone number for B&Q newry and the name of the guy I was just talking to 10 minutes before hand, His attitude quickly changed.

After he got over the shock, his responce to me was " that the B&Q in the republic has nothing to do with B&Q either up the north or in the UK". And he couldnt do any better on the price, and even said "that if it was him, he'd go up the north himself to get the stuff cheaper"!!!

Is it any wonder that people are going up the north to purchase items, when stores in the republic are over charging - and in my case by nearly 300%..... Its sickening!!!


----------



## Emma1980 (23 Nov 2009)

TarfHead said:


> and what's your excuse  ?



Now that's just petty!!


----------



## mystry4all (23 Nov 2009)

thanks emma for the excellent real life example....That's what i mean Claire1956.. So are the other product over here in Ireland.


----------



## Sylvester3 (24 Nov 2009)

I'm from NI, so am I being patriotic when I head North to my parents to do my shopping this weekend?


----------



## Claire1956 (24 Nov 2009)

The example is fine - it's not the point I am making, which you must have missed. 

The point is that as the Irish coffers €€€€, for all of the state benefits that many people use/need (people looking for assistance for flooding currently etc) are reduced, part of this is driven by people not buying Irish and retaining money in this economy. Its a fact, there's no point being smart to me. I am not the electorate, just one voter who never ticked a box of any member of FF or Green. I am running a business and I am not a lobbyist. 

If you take the time to look a little into the future, based on your back slapping for shopping in NI/UK, you might begin to understand what I am taking about. How can you fund state education/pensions from a society who are loosing jobs to cheaper economies, who don't spend what they earn at home and are perhaps too proud to bargain their Irish suppliers to meet the UK prices. 

BTW, I dismiss the B and Q example as it is a UK parent company. If it were an Irish company with a UK subsidiary/equivalent, then the argument could stack up.


----------



## Sylvester3 (24 Nov 2009)

Will the market not have to find its own level in the face of such competition? Surely it is not up to consumers to prop up the Irish Retail industry by choosing to spend considerably more than they need to. 

The whole reason that Ireland entered the EU was to have access to a wider market for trade and I think there is nothing wrong or shameful in choosing to do so.


----------



## Claire1956 (24 Nov 2009)

Sylvester, your point is correct, no way should it be propped up. But to get the level playing field lets look at some options:

If I suggested that the minimum wage be cut to €6.50/hr as one option to get the costs down in our business I'd probably be banned from the site. 

In addition cut social welfare to same as UK/NI, then all of the posters on this site over the past year who have lost their jobs would be reaching for my throat.

The new Mums would crack-up if I suggested that child benefit be cut to 25% of what it is, its the parents decision to have the child, not the states. BTW I have 3 kids under 5yrs of age.

Suggesting to raise Corporation Tax would probably have some of the Site Admins apoplectic.

I could go on.................but the point is YOU and I are the Market that you refer to and today we have a strike because the people have decided that they don't want to 'find its own level in the face of such competition' as you have suggested! And generally Ireland will continue to have massive issues unless some drastic measures are made and we learn to support ourselves. 'Shop local' is my own contribution to helping keep Irish based PAYE/PRSI workers in their job. I do it because I need them to be able to have funds to purchase my product.

Today our office had a visitor who hopes that the banks are nationalised and that the IMF do come in a cut 20% of public sector jobs. So that means that we hand the problem elsewhere in the long term, have a more drastic result instead of each of us taking a little bit of ownership........IMO by shopping in NI and with large UK based stores you are agreeing with our visitor. And it might be the best solution.....but it will be extremely painful.


----------



## mystry4all (24 Nov 2009)

Hi Claire1956...I am not saying that you are wrong...i am sorry if you felt like it, but it's someone;s own wish where and how he or she want to spend their money


----------



## Bluebells (25 Nov 2009)

spidermonkey said:


> Preparation is the key to surviving shopping whether it be Dublin or N.Irl.We left  Balbriggan on Monday last  at 8.00 a.m. and arrived in Lisburn at 9.15 to the Sprucefield centre,total distance was 76 miles,Lisburn is 26 miles further on from Newry.It has a massive Sainsbury's,Next home store,Curry's,B&Q and toysrus on the left hand side and a big M&S,JJB Sports and Boots across the road. We came across no delays on the roads and sainsburys was empty and the shelves full,well worth traveliing the extra few miles.My own personal opinion unless your stocking up on drink,dog food,tins of biscuits/sweets it is not worth the drive up just to buy groceries but the difference in price is unreal on these specific itiems.Baileys 1 litre bottles £10,tins of Roses 2 for £10,Tesco price €9.99 for 1 in the South,Foxs biscuits £4.99,Tesco price €12.45,De longhi coffee maker £74.99 in Curry's the cheapest in Dublin €119.99.Research what you want to buy check Sainsbury's website for specials before you travel and stick to your list.I would avoid Newry at all costs on the run up to X-mas unless you are sitting in the the quays car park at 8.00 a.m.



Litres of Jameson and Smirnoff are €27 and €20 respectively in Tesco at the moment. Roses and Quality St. Tins are €5.49 in Super-Valu. Those Foxes biscuits were €5.49 in Super-Valu last week.  Dunnes Stores are practically giving away Lily O Briens Chocolates. The newspapers are full of full page ads every week, and said newspapers have flyers for Centra full of brilliant offers.


----------



## paulie99 (25 Nov 2009)

If people can get their shopping cheaper they will continue to go there whether that is in northern ireland or down the road. For those who argue against shopping up north they are thankfully in a position where they can afford to shop down here. Germans shop in Poland, fact, and will continue to as long as it is cheaper. Yes this country is really up the creek with no paddles, but if you have lost your job, taken a pay cut or being smart and getting value for money and thats what it is, people will continue to shop up North, like wise Northerns came down here for petrol not so long ago. Is there a soluntion to this problem well all costs in this country have to come down not just the min wage, but doctor fees need to come down, electricty and gas the list goes on. But nobody wants to take a cut, do you?


----------



## mystry4all (25 Nov 2009)

In the Netherlands who lives near the borders of germany...they go over there for their shopping and People from belgium coming over to The Netherlands and to germany. 

These things happens all around...not only here in Ireland...Everyone tries to get cheaper products...


----------



## joanmul (25 Nov 2009)

here, here, i fully agree, well said!!  

Should that not be (h)ear, (h)ear?


----------



## Cannon (15 Jan 2010)

Hi,

Just a word of caution for all ROI shoppers heading north to do your shopping.  I bought a VAX hoover in Currys in Newry yesterday and brought it home to discover that within one minute the electrics had burnt out.  Even thought I had bought it in Currys, I was informed after many phone calls that under no circumstances would a ROI shop take it back or either fix it or give me a refund.  This under a VAX and Currys guarantee.  Seemingly anything you buy in the North comes under a different legal jurisdiction and the only course of action for me would be to make a 300 mile round trip to return the goods to the newry branch.  Buyer beware.


----------

